# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Розница > Помощь >  Кто может помочь с печатными формами.

## lekhaplaton

Добрый день друзья, помогите пожалуйста https://infostart.ru/public/1058044/
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------

